# Pictures of my Sophie :)



## Sophie45 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Everyone-
I'm new to this forum, and I know every dog forum loves doggie pics, so I thought I would show off my Sophie a bit-hope you enjoy


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww! She's adorable! I love the black and white photo of her looking out the door....very nice. Great pics. Thanks for sharing! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Sophie is so pretty!!! I've never seen that combo before, and I can definitely see both breeds in her. I love the one of her looking out the window. I'd actually hang that on my door. :biggrin:

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sophie45 (Jan 3, 2011)

Just a few more pics!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahaha! If she were more GSD and less Boxer, she coulda gotten all that peanut butter out!! That's cute. :tongue:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww what a cutie pie!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Sophie is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Beautiful girl!!! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------

